# Power steering fluid



## hermes350GT (Oct 18, 2013)

What type should I use? Steering started to whine a little and I think my fluid might be low


----------



## DerBassSpieler (May 12, 2008)

Pentosin 11S I believe. Most places will not stock it. Go to the dealer or buy it online for a cheaper price.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

There's a dipstick on the reservior, it's easy to check. I've been told by several VW and Audi techs that you should only use OEM fluid though as other fluids may not be compatible with the seals on the rack.


----------



## terribleein (Jun 28, 2007)

What they said... For the most part.

The VW/Audi power steering fluid is just relabeled Pentosin. If you have a NAPA Auto Parts in your area, I've had luck with them carrying it. Call ahead and ask if they stock Pentosin CHF 11S. Careful not to overfill!


----------



## Chickenman35 (Jul 28, 2006)

Prestone also makes a European PS Fluid that is a full synthetic and supposedly compatible with most Pentosin fluids. Comes in a smaller size (12 oz ) than the large tin of CHF-11s. It is green in color... if that means anything. I got some for topping up. 

Edit: *New product introduced in 2012.*

http://prestone.com/enca/node/1102



> This formula is designed for extreme temperatures while also providing excellent low temperature operation while protecting against wear, foaming and corrosion to maintain optimal performance and deliver excellent stability for extended fluid life. Suitable for use where CHF 7.1, 202 or 11S fluids are recommended


Edit 2: $8.35 from Amazon.com:

http://www.amazon.com/Prestone-AS268-Steering-European-Vehicles/dp/B007PZNO06


----------



## hermes350GT (Oct 18, 2013)

Chickenman35 said:


> Prestone also makes a European PS Fluid that is a full synthetic and supposedly compatible with most Pentosin fluids. Comes in a smaller size (12 oz ) than the large tin of CHF-11s. It is green in color... if that means anything. I got some for topping up.
> 
> Edit: *New product introduced in 2012.*
> 
> ...


hmmm interesting


----------



## Sizzla (Nov 10, 2005)

Chickenman35 said:


> Prestone also makes a European PS Fluid that is a full synthetic and supposedly compatible with most Pentosin fluids. Comes in a smaller size (12 oz ) than the large tin of CHF-11s. It is green in color... if that means anything. I got some for topping up.
> 
> Edit: *New product introduced in 2012.*
> 
> ...


I just picked up some of this today to top off the fluid in my '03 Jetta after hearing a little whining sound a day or so ago. It is the "European" type of fluid for VW's and other German/European vehicles. So far, it's working fine.


----------



## stevemannn (Apr 17, 2008)

throw some ATF in there.


----------



## Chickenman35 (Jul 28, 2006)

stevemannn said:


> throw some ATF in there.


You're joking right?


----------



## All_Euro (Jul 20, 2008)

European formulas are _mineral_ based - so other types, like _petroleum_ based domestic ps fluids, will eat the seals over time. It may take a long time to notice but it will happen...

*Edit*: with ATF you should be able to watch this happen as you're pouring it in


----------

